# CHold's 10-Week Bulk



## chold (Sep 23, 2011)

Just started a 10-week bulk phase that will last until Thanksgiving. I've been training off and on since the end of high school and have been serious the last 2 years (in the gym but not so much with the diet). I have used deca in the past along with different types of pro-hormones (before the Congress ban). Additionally, I used Iron Mag's Super-DMZ this past winter and loved it.

*Stats:*

Age: 33
Height: 6'
Weight: 190
BF: 12%

*Cycle & PCT*

Weeks 1-5*: British Dis D-bol 30mg ED
Weeks 1-10: Gen-Shi Test-C 500mg/wk (M/Th)
Weeks 1-10: Gen-Shi Anastrozole .5mg ED

Weeks 12.5-18: Gen-Shi Tamoxifen 20mg ED
Weeks 12.5-16: Gen-Shi Clomid 100mg ED

*For those weeks on Dbol, I'm taking Anabolic Innovation's cycle support.

I'll be consuming between 3,700 - 4,000 calories a day, spread out between 6-7 meals.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Sep 23, 2011)

chold said:


> Weeks 1-5*: British Dis D-bol 30mg ED
> Weeks 1-10: Gen-Shi Test-C 500mg/wk (M/Th)
> Weeks 1-10: Gen-Shi Anastrozole .5mg ED
> 
> ...



I would do Anastrozole 0.5 mg /EOD, but I guess you have some experience from previous cycles and know what works for you.
Drop Nolva from PCT and use Clomid 100/50/50/50 along with Anastrozole 0.5mg /EOD.

Good luck !


----------



## chold (Oct 2, 2011)

2 weeks in and feeling good for the most part. Left side of my chest started to get puffy and itch the beginning of last week, so have started taking some tamoxifen. Nasty little dbol...

Am up 12 lbs; tipping the scales now @ 202 and my BF has not gone up.


----------



## chold (Oct 6, 2011)

DIET:

*Breakfast: *

2 whole eggs
1 egg white 
Ham slices 
¾ cup oatmeal 
1 cup 2% milk 
Banana 
Protein WPI

*Pre-Workout:*
Carb 

*Post-Workout:*

Protein WPI 
Carb 

*Post-Post:*

8 oz turkey 
(4) bread 
Apple 

*Snack:*

Fish (salmon, herring or sardines) 
2 cups Whole Wheat Pasta 
2 cups Green beans 
Casein Protein 

*Dinner:*

10 oz lean meat 
Sweet potato/Brown Rice 
2 cups Spinach 

*Bed:*

2 cups 2% milk 
Weight Gainer Powder 
1 tbs Flax oil 

Fat ≈ 85-100
Carbs ≈ 475
Protein ≈ 370


*≈ 4,200 Calories*


----------



## chold (Oct 12, 2011)

Decided to re-vamp the diet. Switched meals around and dropped some calories. Stomach seemed to be getting a little too full with such an increase in calories...

*Breakfast:                                           *

2 whole eggs  
1 egg white                                                        
3 oz ham     
¾ cup oatmeal                                                 
Protein Isolate                                                  
Banana                                                                           

*Post-Workout:*

Protein Isolate                                                 
Waxy-maize (Carb)                          

*Post-Post:*

8 oz turkey                                                                               
4-slices bread                                                    
Apple                                                                    

*Snack:*

2 cups 2% Lactaid milk                                 
Cyto Gainer Shake                                           
1 tbs Flax oil                                                        

*Dinner:*

10 oz lean meat 
Sweet potato/Brown Rice                           
2 cups Spinach                                               

*Bed:*

Fish (salmon, herring or sardines)             
2 cups Green beans                                       
Casein Protein                                               

*3,654 Calories*


----------



## jagbender (Oct 13, 2011)

subbed


----------



## chold (Dec 6, 2011)

Tomorrow I start PCT. Last shot was last Sunday. Currently am tipping the scales @ 210. Checked body fat today...still 12%


----------

